# Köderfischsystem für Zander



## dat_geit (17. Juli 2004)

*Hier wird ein Köderfischsystem für das Zanderangeln vorgestellt*


----------



## dat_geit (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischsystem für Zander*

*Bau eines Köderfischsystems für Zander*





*Materialien*

Streifen Pappe ca. 40cm lang, 20 cm breit

Ein paar Klebestreifen (Tape)

Zanderhaken (z.B. VMC Gr.2)

Stahlvorfach (z.B. von Balzer 10m + 10 Klemmhülsen, 7kg, verschweißbar)



*Werkzeuge*

Kombizange

Maßband oder Zollstock

Schere oder Clip

Feuerzeug 

Superkleber o.ä. bei Bedarf





Liebe Sportkollegen,



ich habe mich heute einmal dazu entschieden ein Selbstbausystem für die Verwendung von Köderfischen beim Zanderangeln vorzustellen.

Ein Bauvorschlag in der Rute&Rolle 07/2004 hat mich dazu inspiriert.

Das dort vorgestellte System ist sehr gut, aber ich habe bereits vor einiger Zeit ein eigenes System entwickelt, das gewisse Vorteile hat.



Angeregt durch die ständige Diskussion: *Wann muß bei Köderfischfischen auf Zander angeschlagen werden und wie schont man am besten untermaßige Fische?*



Habe ich mich nach eingehender Lektüre im Angelboard und auch in einigen Fachmagazinen, sowie meiner eigenen Erfahrungen im Zusammenhang mit Köderfischsystemen nach einem geeigneteren oder besseren umgesehen.



Ich testete das vormontierte System der Fa. Cormoran Profiline Vorfachhaken Concarbon für Zander. Hakengröße 4, Tragkraft 6kg, 70cm Länge. Dieses System hat bereits gewisse Vorteile gegenüber den bekannten Systemen zum Köderfischenangeln auf  Hecht und andere Räuber. Der wesentlichste ist das Nicht verwenden von Drillingen.



Besonders die Systeme mit zwei Drillingen sorgen regelmäßig für eine verletzen untermaßiger Zander. Ich habe es selber als Zuschauer mehrfach erlebt.



Das Cormoran System eignet sich außerdem für Gewässer mit Meister Esox und auch Breitkopfaalen. Aber es hat einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Es hat nur einen Haken. Mein System und das aus Rute&Rolle verfügt über 2 Haken.



Besonders der Haken, der später an der Schwanzwurzel platziert ist, sorgt auf jeden Fall auch nach kurzer Zeit zwischen abtauchen der Pose und dem folgenden Anschlag für ein sicheres Anhaken des Zanders.



Eine Faustformel von etwa 5 sec bis zum Anschlag halte ich nach Rücksprache mit alten Hasen auch für gut. Sollte die Pose tatsächlich einmal länger schon abgetaucht sein, sichert diese Montage auch dann den Erfolg.

Meine Montageverbesserungen beruhen unter anderem auf der Verwendung eines verschweißbaren Stahlvorfaches.



Das von mir verwendete Material hat eine Tragkraft von 7kg und kann jederzeit durch größere, kleinere Haken oder auch stärkere bzw. schwächere Vorfachmaterialien verstärkt oder geschwächt werden.



Da ich 2 Klemmhülsen und 2 Haken für jede Montage verwende ergibt sich für 5 Systeme ein Kostenaufwand von ca. 1,80 € pro System. Sie haben dann noch Restmaterial von 7 m Vorfach, das dann weitere Systeme beim Nachkauf von Haken und Hülsen verbilligt.



Nun zu den Arbeitsschritten zur Herstellung.




Zuschneiden der Vorfächer
 

Sie benötigen in den meisten Fällen Vorfachlängen zwischen 40 und 50 cm.

Daher müssen sie entsprechend mit einem Zuschlag von ca. 6-10 cm die entsprechenden Stücke zuschneiden.




Aufziehen des ersten Hakens und sichern der Schlaufe durch eine Klemmhülse.
 


Aufziehen des zweiten Hakens und umwickeln mit 3-4 Schlägen um den Hakenschenkel.
 

Ermitteln sie einen gängigen Abstand für ihre am meisten verwendeten Köderfischgrößen und schieben sie den zweiten Haken entsprechend zu recht.



Beachten sie hierbei, das sie das Vorfach zum ersten Haken mit an den Hakenschenkel binden. Das geschieht ganz einfach dadurch, dass sie die Windungen über das am Haken anliegende Vorfach vom ersten Haken schlagen. Danach führen sie das offene Vorfach erneut durch die Hakenöse, ziehen sie die Konstruktion stramm und verschweißen sie das entstandene Gebinde unterhalb der Hakenöse mit dem Feuerzeug.




Erzeugen einer Endschlaufe und verschweißen des Vorfaches an dieser und dem ersten Haken.
 

Lediglich eine entsprechende Schlaufe bilden und mit Hilfe der Zange die Hülse quetschen. Danach quetschen sie auch am ersten Haken und verschweißen die leicht überstehenden Enden an beiden Hülsen. Vorsichtige Naturen können die Hülsen noch mit einem Tropen Kleber sichern.





Nun bleibt nur noch die Frage zu klären, wie man am besten solche Systeme aufbewahrt und transportiert.



Dafür nehmen wir uns den Pappstreifen z.B. aus einem Karton und kann dort sehr gut bis zu 10 solcher Systeme wie auf dem Foto montieren und durch einen kleinen Klebestreifen sichern. Schnell können sie sich durch diese Präsentation immer durch anhalten des Köderfisches die richtige Montagegröße heraussuchen.



Beim Transport oder lagern klappen sie einfach die zweite Hälfte der Pappe über die Haken und sichern das ganze mit einem Gummiband. Fertig. 



Ich habe noch einige Bilder zur Erklärung beigefügt. Leider funktioniert mein Makro nicht so gut. Daher kaum gute Nahaufnahmen.



Ich hoffe es hilft euch ein wenig weiter. Die restlichen Tips in dem angesprochenen Artikel sind sehr empfehlenswert.



Andreas


----------



## dat_geit (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischsystem für Zander*

Bilder Teil 2


----------



## dat_geit (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Köderfischsystem für Zander*

Teil 3 Bilder


----------

